# How do I keep guacamole green?



## QSis (Nov 21, 2004)

One of my Thanksgiving appetizers will be guacamole, which I would like to make Wednesday night.  Do I squeeze a layer of lemon juice on top and/or a little olive oil to keep the nice green color?  I've read the "how to" somewhere, but I can't remember.  If I have enough room on the Lazy Susan, I'm thinking of serving the guacamole spooned in those little tortilla shells, I think Tostito makes them.

Lee


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Oxygen is the darkening agent here.  Always put a little lemon or lime juice in the guacamole while mixing.  But after it is mixed in whatever recipe you use, smooth the surface of the guacamole flat and take a piece of plastic wrap and place it DIRECTLY on the surface of the guacamole.  Then cover the bowl itself with another sheet of plastic across the top.

It will keep nicely in the fridge without discoloration if you always seal the top with plastic...right against the guacamole.  Even the smallest amount of air that comes in contact with avacadoes will create discoloration.


----------



## chez suz (Nov 21, 2004)

I know that you probably dont want to hear this but I'm a firm believer that guacamoli is at its best when made right before serving...You can have all your ingredients chopped and ready to go the night before...and then just add the avacado.


----------



## QSis (Nov 21, 2004)

Ah, Audeo, it was the tight-fitting Saran Wrap  that I forgot!  Thanks!

And chez suz, yeah, it's not a huge deal for me to mix up the guacamole when I get there.  I may very well do that.  Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 21, 2004)

Just eat it real fast.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 21, 2004)

If you're not going to server it right away, leave the avacado pit in it to help prevent the browning. Squirting an extra dash of lime juice over the top of the guac works the same way.


Z


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2004)

and if it is discolored, just scrape the very top part off (it's still edible, just ugly) and then stir the rest right before serving.

Avos for thanksgiving - how perfect is THAT?!


----------



## scott123 (Nov 21, 2004)

Zereh said:
			
		

> If you're not going to server it right away, leave the avacado pit in it to help prevent the browning.



Research in recent years has proven this to be a myth.  As Audeo stated, oxygen is the enemy of guacamole. The pit has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2004)

Plastic wrap works the best.

The avacado pit is a wives tale, sorry to say, as other have pointed out.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have a foodsaver then you can stick it in one of the canisters. As others have said, it is the air that is your enemy. Since the foodsaver removes the air, the guacamole will stay green.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

I want Santa to bring me a foodsaver this year... 8)


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

I always just mix in a little lime juice, garlic, salt, and cayenne. It lasts through the meal and I rarely have leftovers.


----------

